# Ayuda con Controlador Brushless de Motocicleta Electrica



## Jorge Eric (Abr 3, 2020)

Hola comunidad, soy nuevo por aqui y en realidad no tengo mucho conocimiento del tema, tengo una motocicleta china marca Ava 1000 Puma, el controlador del motor presento un problema, parece como bloqueado y no avanza a mas de 25km/h cuando antes alcanzaba hasta unos 60km/h, he buscado documentacion del mismo y no aparece nada, agradeceria ayuda con esto.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 4, 2020)

Que tiempo tiene? las baterias cargan al 100%?


----------

